# Texas/CDT hybrid needs a home



## Shelly (Apr 12, 2011)

I need to find a home for this small, 35 year old male Texas/DT tort hybrid.
He's healthy, but very, very shy. I am in the San Fernando Valley. Please PM me if interested. Thanks very much!


----------



## Shelly (Apr 15, 2011)

Come on, you guys!! Nobody wants a free tortoise??


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 15, 2011)

I would have been all over this...but Im starting my Leopard Colony. How big is he???


----------



## Laura (Apr 15, 2011)

Ive got a perfect side yard for him.. a couple of cinder blocks, house and water hole.. 
but Im not south.. 
From the looks of the pictures he is about 9 inches long...
do they get bigger than that normally?


----------



## Shelly (Sep 14, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this thread. Little guy is still available, and really needs a home.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 14, 2011)

If I has extra room I would take the guy.


----------



## paschallraschalls (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish I were closer, I'd snatch him up


----------



## Shelly (Sep 14, 2011)

I would prefer if people didn't post to tell me why they WON'T take him. Thanks.


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

Bumping this guy back into action


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

I am bumping again because a new member is trying to find this thread and still figuring out how to navigate so thought would be easier if towards the front page


----------

